# Under thread break stop on SWF 1501



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I just picked up a used SWF-likely needs adjustment. My other SWF runs great.

This one ran great for about a day now I am getting "Under thread break stop" on all needles.

Thread is not broken. Stitches about 15 seconds and stops.

Any suggestions prior to calling the tech out?

Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Take the bobbin out of the machine that works.....note the tension and then insert into the machine that's not running right. If this fixes the issue, clean the bobbin case, hook area and match the tension to the specs in your manual. Double check the thread paths an adjust top tensions as needed.

Ian


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I took the bobbin out of the machine that works-put it into the machine that does not work. Same results.

The top tension had worked on all 3 needles that were being used.

Is there a thread break sensor that could be blocked by lint, etc? If so-where is it?

Just confusing that it was running so good on all 3 needles that I was using and now not on any of them. 

My other machine does not have the same error code-"under thread break stop" or at least I have never ran across it and SWF does not mention the difference between the two messages. 

I feel like it is just something simple-I must be missing something.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If I understand it correctly, the 'thread break' sensors are the little wheels underneath the top tensioners. The machine thinks the thread has broken if it stitches and those wheels are not turning... is the thread looped around the wheels? I'm assuming that's the first thing you would have checked...

I'm pretty sure there is also a setting in the control panel that tells the machine how many stitches to go before it stops for a thread break, I think it's in the machine tab?

Does the machine have a lower thread break sensor that I don't know about????


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

The sensors are behind the wheels on a card. The difference(between a top and bottom) that the machine "sees" is where in the stroke the slack happens. Youre right, it is probably something very simple. Take off the needle plate, make sure you're all clean and lubed. check the second set of tessioners, just above the wheel. If these are not tight enough, there will not be enough drag on the sensor wheels. As a quick fix, some people will wrap the thread around the wheel twice. If the sensors are turning and your still having issues, check the cables attached to the card in the back.

Ian


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

This is likely a good post for us all.

My tech (Sewtech.net) is coming out in a day or two-offfered to even come out quicker.

He says the likely cause is the senser is dirty-and I can agree-I cleaned the exterior of the machine for a while when I got it to the shop.

The tech walked me through turning off the under tension sensor and it works great again. Sewed several things since turning it off. 

My hopes-and expectations are that the tech will clean the machine in that area and we can turn the sensor back on again.

I got a great deal on the machine-but it will cost a little with the tech. I am VERY ok with that. 

Not a promotional post-but I like my tech. We all need one we can depend on.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll post again when he comes out and let you guys know where/what this sensor is. 

He had serviced this machine when the original owner had it in service. It was in a sceen shop and he thought it likely had "sticky stuff" in it as it was used very close to a screen printer. 

Very surprised how well it worked when the sensor was turned off-and it was in the machine tab. Two options on there-one for upper and one for under-settings for 0-9. 9 was high-0 was off. 

Makes sense-but curious to see how the sensors really work. 

Again-we have only owned an embroidery machine for about 9 months. Previously we had outsourced everything that was stitched for about 3 years. We just grew to the point of needing to do it ourselves. 

Thanks again for all the help to everyone who responded. Feel free to ask anything of me that may be of help to you.


----------



## firerose617 (Apr 3, 2007)

Did you ever figure out what the problem was? Mine is doing the same thing


----------



## Byarn (Apr 7, 2016)

What did the technician do to fix your problem? My thread sensor wheels are turning and everything is threaded correctly. My machine stops every couple of stitches. When I override the sensor my machine stitches just fine. 
Thank you for your post.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Byarn said:


> What did the technician do to fix your problem? My thread sensor wheels are turning and everything is threaded correctly. My machine stops every couple of stitches. When I override the sensor my machine stitches just fine.
> Thank you for your post.


What series is your machine? You have 1 of 3 issues. Either your wheel sensor board is bad, your joint card/board or the cable going to the wheel sensor board from the joint card.


----------



## Byarn (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply. I have a 2003 SWF/B-T1501C. I tried increasing the upper thread break sensor to 10 stitches, but is still didn't work. How do I test to see if it is my wheel sensor board, joint card/board or the cable going to the wheel sensor board from the joint card?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Are you in the US?


----------



## Byarn (Apr 7, 2016)

I am. Orlando, FL


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Did it just start happening or did you just get the machine?


----------



## Byarn (Apr 7, 2016)

I just purchased the machine used. It worked perfectly when purchased. In the move the front panel got caught on railing and pulled just enough to crack. It broke the far right upper thread sensor wheel. Nothing else appears to be damaged, bent or loose. It was stitching out just fine and all of the sudden it started with the thread break sensor error every once in a while, to more frequently, to all the time. This was in a matter of a few designs. Now unless I override the sensor it will only stitch for whatever the thread break sensor number is set at. I need to order one of the short thread sensor wheels to replace the broken wheel, but it should still operate on the other 14 needles without that one installed, correct? The gradual fail leads me to believe it could be a circuit board of some sort. Any ideas on where to go or what to try from here? I truly appreciate your help.


----------

